# just watched the news!!!!



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

A women was just killed in her own home by a belguim mastiff dog, the police say they 'destroyed' the dog, they shot it! and they kept going on about how the breed is to big and heavy to own bla bla bla. Now I don't know about yous, but yes ofcourse I feel sorry for the women and her greiving family, but I can't help but feel sorry for the dog and feel that it's not the dogs fault, I may be looking at this the wrong way but I don't know these stories just annoy me because you can't put a name on the specific breed, they say no one should have a mastiff there to violent, they say staffies are viscious dogs ( my brother has a staffy and he's lovley ) I just can't help ut feel sorry for the dog it obviously wasn't brought up properly and maybe had bad owners or something, what do yous think on these subjects?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I saw thy on the news.

Tbh my view is that the dog was obviously aggressive it actually killed the lady there was a puppy they destroyed too which they do automatically if it's the dogs puppy!!

Some dogs regardless of breeds are vicious we had a run in with a staff at my mums the other day a families friends dog she's very lovely nature hadn't met my chis before but tried to kill them!! As you can imagine I got involved anyway she was very submissive to me after but she still turned on my dogs she came from rescue if she had still been in rescue and done that she too would be pts

I don't feel sorry for the dog tbh it killed someone ok we don't know why she did it there could be no reason but she did ad a dog that size is capable of damaging/killing more people I believe they did the correct thing

With shooting the dog remember it's instant... Yes it's harsh and I would prefer them to be pts BUT if there is no safe way of getting it then they have no choice if peoples lives are at risk. 

They use the same decisions with shooting people in limbs etc if it's not safe or they are threatened they take them down

Very sad at Xmas tho I feel for the ladies family


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

yeh same i totally feel for her it's an awful thing to happen i just hate how the news and paper always put labels on the certain breeds


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's not the case withhis one though look
On sky news it dys this breed is known for being calm and obedient


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

How sad for this happening right around Christmas for the lady and her family. I didn't hear the story but I can imagine that was terrible.....They are so huge! Our neighbor up just a few houses down has 4 huge ones that are hairy not sure what they are called something bull mastiff but with the long fluffy hair. THEY are sweet as can be! They run up to our Chis and sniff them and give us kisses lol They are harmless!  I agree I don't like when people label dogs. There is no bad dog, just bad owners. Yes, there may be some breeds that are a bit different than say an all around great Lab but when it comes down to it, if that dog is brought up with a great loving family there shouldn't be a problem. Just like how they label pits, I've never ran into a bad pit that a friend has owned.....Yet they are so bad that if you have one your home insurance may not carry you or allow you on their policy? I don't agree with that at all. (Even though I can see them doing this because of how people can't take responsibility but agian there are good pit owners out there) I've worked with all types of dogs over the years at shelters. Even the wild ones that were abused like Pitbulls and if you just treat them right and give them that time and love that they need they can turn around and be adoptable and go to a loving family. I feel sorry for the dog too being killed because most likely (and I say this because I didnt' read or hear the story) it could have been prevented.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I would really love to know the whole story behind this? (the real story) It is always possible the dog was being abused and had just had enough. I feel bad for the puppy though :-(


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sure there will be more about it once investigations are done they're trying to find the womans partner who owned the dog


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> How sad for this happening right around Christmas for the lady and her family. I didn't hear the story but I can imagine that was terrible.....They are so huge! Our neighbor up just a few houses down has 4 huge ones that are hairy not sure what they are called something bull mastiff but with the long fluffy hair. THEY are sweet as can be! They run up to our Chis and sniff them and give us kisses lol They are harmless!  I agree I don't like when people label dogs. There is no bad dog, just bad owners. Yes, there may be some breeds that are a bit different than say an all around great Lab but when it comes down to it, if that dog is brought up with a great loving family there shouldn't be a problem. Just like how they label pits, I've never ran into a bad pit that a friend has owned.....Yet they are so bad that if you have one your home insurance may not carry you or allow you on their policy? I don't agree with that at all. (Even though I can see them doing this because of how people can't take responsibility but agian there are good pit owners out there) I've worked with all types of dogs over the years at shelters. Even the wild ones that were abused like Pitbulls and if you just treat them right and give them that time and love that they need they can turn around and be adoptable and go to a loving family. I feel sorry for the dog too being killed because most likely (and I say this because I didnt' read or hear the story) it could have been prevented.


Yip that's exactly what I think!!


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> I would really love to know the whole story behind this? (the real story) It is always possible the dog was being abused and had just had enough. I feel bad for the puppy though :-(


I agree. I'd definitely like to hear the entire true story, before making any kind of judgment. I feel bad for the pup as well as the family.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Awful.
Could have been a combination of many things, I but I see people ALL the time with large breed dogs and no clue on how to train or handle them.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

They also said that they took a puppy away from the house to. Maybe the dog was being protective of the puppy?

I dont know the whole story behind this but in my opinion, surely a dog wouldnt just attack someone without being provocked (sp) idk


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Who know??? If the puppy is her puppy the pup will be destroyed too because of temperament bring passed down

Rachel some do attack without being provoked but I doubt it's heard of in a gentle giant breed?? I'm sure we will hear more


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Just read this I have 2 mastiffs a French and an English my chihuahuas are more vicious than they are!!! Ninja has snapped at my English mastiffs face more than once and he doesn't do anything! He is the most laid back dog i have ever seen if we walk him he lays down midway and wants to be carried home lol! My french mastiff will bark if people come on the property or to the door and looks scary but u could put Ur hand thru the fence and shed kiss anyone! My mailman brings them cookies everyday. We've actually let puppies we've had jump all over the mastiffs and they just lay in the grass and don't move. I've never heard of a mastiff being vicious before.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I believe it was in the dogs best interest (and everyone elses for that matter) that it was deystroyed. Its a terrible shame but once a dog has reacted so violently towards humans there is nothing more than can be done.

I am however a great believer in that situations like this can always be prevented. No matter what anybody says, dogs do not attack people for no reason, there is always a trigger that sets them off. In my opinion common causes of such incidents are usually high energy breeds not getting enough excercise and stimulation and becomming frustrated, therefore lowering thier tolerance threshold where the slightest thing can set them off, like standing on thier tail or walking too close to a toy or bown of a food bowl for example. People shouldn't own powerful, energetic breeds they cannot take care of properly. 

Although medical conditions should be taken into account. I know brain tumors can cause a sudden change in temperament, though I imagine that is a rare occurance for a change so significant they actually kill someone, although it is possible.

Alot of factors could contribute to a dog killing someone including all mentioned above and the possibility the animal has been bred from agressive parents as traits are commonly passed on.

Such a shame for her and her family this time of year


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Just read this I have 2 mastiffs a French and an English my chihuahuas are more vicious than they are!!! Ninja has snapped at my English mastiffs face more than once and he doesn't do anything! He is the most laid back dog i have ever seen if we walk him he lays down midway and wants to be carried home lol! My french mastiff will bark if people come on the property or to the door and looks scary but u could put Ur hand thru the fence and shed kiss anyone! My mailman brings them cookies everyday. We've actually let puppies we've had jump all over the mastiffs and they just lay in the grass and don't move. I've never heard of a mastiff being vicious before.


That's how our neighbors are, they will run up to you and bark because you're near their property but as soon as they get to you their tongues are hanging out ready to kiss you to death! LOL We take our girls down there and visit with them all the time because they get along so well. I have never heard of a mastiff being vicious either. You always hear stories of dogs attacking their owners but when you look back it's because the owner wasn't treating it with the best of care. Dogs do snap when they are in bad situations. It is sad this dog had to be put down rather it was the best thing to do or not AFTER the attack but it could have been prevented if this person didn't abuse it...IF it was abused....Very sad story either way right before the holiday. =(


----------

